# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  PULA - dr Lidija Gajski

## Danci_Krmed

Društvo  bibliotekara Istre nastavlja s aktivnostima u sklopu projekta Zelena  knjižnica te poziva sve zainteresirane da *25. siječnja u 18 sati* dođu na  Odjel za ekonomiju i turizam “dr. Mijo Mirković” u Puli na predavanje  Lidije Gajski o sukobu javnog i privatnog interesa u farmaciji i  medicini.

Stranica događanja 


 Zadnjih nekoliko desetljeća rast biomedicinskih  istraživanja i novi zakoni povećali su suradnju medicine i industrije.  Financiranje od strane privatnih poduzeća stvara podvojenu lojalnost  glavnih aktera u medicini i zdravstvenoj  skrbi. To je vidljivo u različitim područjima – znanosti, obrazovanju,  kliničkoj praksi i upravljanju. Pojedinci i institucije zaduženi da  brane javni interes, tj. zdravlje stanovništva, postaju zastupnici  proizvođača medicinskih proizvoda. Znanstvenici plaćeni od komercijalnih  subjekata priskrbljuju znanstvene nalaze koji odgovaraju sponzoru.  Nastavnici služe kao produžena ruka industrijskog marketinga. Kliničari  na platnom spisku tvrtki koje proizvode lijekove i medicinsku opremu,  uvode skupe postupke. Političari stječu i čuvaju svoje pozicije uz pomoć  medicinske industrije. Zahvaljujući financijskim vezama ključnih  protagonista medicinskog sustava, nove tehnologije uvode se bez  primjerene evaluacije djelotvornosti i sigurnosti. Suvremena  farmakoterapija dobar je primjer. Lijekovi se propisuju pretjerano – u  slučaju kad su beskorisni ili im je učinak vrlo skroman, te proizvode  sve veću štetu. Umjesto za izlječenje bolesti, namjenjuju se za  doživotnu primjenu. U težnji da se poveća tržište lijekova, šire se  granice bolesti i „pronalaze“ novi klinički entiteti. Na djelu je  rastuća tendencija potrage za „rizičnim“ pojedincima (probir), kako bi  ih se pretvorilo u potrošače farmaceutskih pripravaka. Uz pomoć  medicinskih stručnjaka u sukobu interesa, moderna medicina sve više  liječi zdrave ljude, uskraćujući ograničene resurse onima koji doista  trebaju zdravstvenu skrb.

----------

